
ArangoDB 3.4 GA Release: Full-Text Search, GeoJSON, Streaming and More - rubbercasing
https://www.arangodb.com/2018/12/arangodb-3-4-full-text-search-geojson/
======
ShadowFaxSam
I am wondering if the new S2 geo indexes are downwards-compatible and can be
used with existing data from previous release. Do you see any obstacles for
upgrading to 3.4 coming from an older release?

~~~
jsteemann
Most things in 3.4 are actually fully compatible to older releases. The new S2
geo indexes are an exception here. They are a completely new implementation
and use a different storage format. However, index data will be automatically
be converted into the new format when upgrading from older releases (e.g. 3.3)
to 3.4.

To be on the safe side, it is a good idea to consult the list of incompatible
changes/changed behavior before upgrading:
[https://github.com/arangodb/arangodb/blob/3.4/Documentation/...](https://github.com/arangodb/arangodb/blob/3.4/Documentation/Books/Manual/ReleaseNotes/UpgradingChanges34.md)

That may seem like a huge list at first, but many items on it should actually
be minorities.

------
saxatrumpet
Do you have any benchmark results for ArangoSearch compared to similar
products such as Elasticsearch?

------
BeqaP
Is ArangoSearch an Enterprise feature or is it available in the free Community
Edition?

~~~
ifcologne
Search is a new feature that could be used without limitations, in every
edition. It’s really powerful if you combine a full-text search with a
traversal or document join.

------
cuberubiks
How do you solve the problem of persistent data in Kubernetes?

~~~
ahs1200
Our Kubernetes operator attaches persistent volume claims to each ArangoDB
pod. The k8s infrastructure automatically fulfills these claims with actual
persistent volumes on most cloud providers. This gives you network volumes of
the desired size. If a pod needs to be redeployed, it can come back with its
data, even if it is scheduled to a different pod. If you are on an on-premise
k8s cluster or want to use fast locally attached SSDs, we have a separated
ArangoStorageOperator, which can fulfill the persistent volume claims with
local volumes. In this case, of course, a pod cannot be redeployed to a
different machine. However, the ArangoDB cluster layer handles synchronous
replication and automatic failover automatically. Therefore, the fundamental
problem of running stateful services in a k8s environment is essentially
solved.

